# Fifa 14 Next Gen: Xbox One



## admin (23 Novembre 2013)

Ecco Fifa 14 per Next Gen

Nel video riportato qui in basso, la versione per Xbox One. La nuova console Microsoft uscita ieri in Italia.

Che ve ne pare?


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Io aspetterei qualche altro gioco per giudicare. I giochi di calcio sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2013)

Mah , bisogna provare il game play .. Così non vuol dire nulla


----------

